

White House Petition Response: You have a right to unlock your cell phone - philsalesses
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57572391-94/white-house-you-have-a-right-to-unlock-your-cell-phone/

======
jamesbritt
Other discussion here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5319577>

